

FAA looking into picture taken by drone above Space Needle - balls187
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/faa-looking-picture-taken-drone-space-needle/

======
bengali3
> "We are claiming ignorance on that one. Enjoy the photo! Didn’t know it was
> so risky"

Best of luck with that approach.

